# Asgard Mini RDA



## TyTy (3/2/20)

Hey guys

Does anyone know if we have a local store around that sells the Asgard and Asgard Mini RDA?

Really struggling to find 1 locally and not too keen on import.

Thanks guys


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/20)

http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=761

http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=762


----------



## Hakhan (8/8/20)

Sir vape...


----------

